# LST with smart pots.



## Bongofury (Nov 19, 2015)

I am going to LST my plants very soon and they are in smart pots. Do I drill a hole in the catch basin or attach to the smart pot itself. I was thinking of a paper clip thru the SP and attach a pipe cleaner to that? Looking for some tips.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2015)

That is kinda what i did. It works. I use a lot of twist ties too.


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok I just finished LST with velcro that attaches to the inside of the smart pot. Poked a hole in the velcro and strung pipe cleaners thru. It worked.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2015)

Looking great bongo.


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Rosebud


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 19, 2015)

safety pins work well for lst with smart pots


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 19, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> safety pins work well for lst with smart pots



Great idea Grower.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool job


----------



## Gooch (Nov 21, 2015)

whem using velcro use the soft side inside


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> safety pins work well for lst with smart pots



Clothes pins too.


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 22, 2015)

It is the rough side of the velcro that sticks to the inside of a smart pot. You can see that in the picture above.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 22, 2015)

just putting it out there thats all i dont want the harsh side rubbing the stem


----------



## Locked (Nov 22, 2015)

I have been using safety pins and pipe cleaners for quite a while now and they work well.


----------



## Spepin64 (May 28, 2018)

Would LST benefit my outdoor plant growing in a smart pot?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2018)

I use this stuff I got at the dollar store...It has a wire center and a soft rubber cover...you can twist it up and it’s gentle on the plants and only a $...


----------



## Locked (May 28, 2018)

Spepin64 said:


> Would LST benefit my outdoor plant growing in a smart pot?


Yes as far as spreading out the plant and getting more bud sites access to the sunlight. Most of us Indoor growers do it to keep the plant lower 1st off and spreading it out is an added benefit. The best plants with the biggest yields I have ever grown have looked like candelabras. Multiple Colas.


----------



## billyran (Nov 8, 2018)

I took a hole punch and went around the top of my cloth pots and use plant twist ties. Works great.


----------



## samarta (Nov 8, 2018)

Education needed! What's LST?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2018)

LST=Low stress training.  This usually entails gently bending the stems and branches and securing them with string or twine.  This is generally done to control the height of a plant and/or open it up more so that all parts of the plant get light.


----------



## samarta (Nov 9, 2018)

I like low Stress!


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 9, 2018)

Mainlining and Fluxing are also popular to Growers with Limited Space.
https://www.growweedeasy.com/fluxing


----------

